

Walmart Creating Massive Logistics to Catch Up With Amazon - sytelus
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323566804578553301017702818.html?mod

======
dave_sullivan
209 days ago I said this:

 _Re: next big markets--retail is an interesting one and it occurred to me
that Walmart is going to have a RIM like crisis of its own over the next
decade. E-commerce growth probably will continue as consumers grow
increasingly comfortable with it, and the economics make so much more sense
than building walmart 's everywhere. I suppose they will start getting rid of
their stores and moving to online, finding themselves looking like Amazon at
the end of it, or out of business._

I guess I figured they'd get rid of their stores rather than turn them into
shipping centers, but maybe this is just the first step in what would be a
hell of a pivot if they can pull it off...

